# Visa for spouse for work permit holder



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
Is it possible to get a visa for the wife of a work permit holder in SA? If so, must I apply for it in the consulate of my home country (India) or in South Africa? All the threads I searched has information about spouse visa which I believe is for the spouse of a SA citizen or permanent resident and am neither of these. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can apply for an Accompanying Spousal Visa (a type of Relative's Permit). However, you may only accompany your spouse and live in SA, not work, study or conduct a business.

You should best apply in India, mainly in terms of time to receive the permit.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, that's a quick reply. Thanks a lot LegalMan. Wonder if it's possible to convert that permit to a work permit (if she gets a job offer here) as she is a professional.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot "convert" it, you have to re-apply from scratch.


----------

